# Roc N Ewe K Sherry - DOELING! Pic Overload



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

AH! So she completely surprised me. Last night her ligs seemed a little tighter than earlier in the day, still there, udder still not full and looked like it had quite a bit to go (although it was very large.) No discharge, begging for food and digging into it like she was starving once I got it to her (as always.) I did think she was looking a bit posty but was wondering if that was just her conformation, which had me looking at the picture I got of her when I bought her because her rear leg angulation looked good in those.

Went out this morning to milk and check on everyone and there was a kid in her pen. My FF kids get into her pen all the time, but I had put them up with Dakota's kids over night so I could milk Jolie for the first time this morning. So my first thought was..."How the heck did Westley get out of the kid pen?" Then I got closer and saw that this kid was colored differently. Already completely dry and toddling around, had eaten well as half of Sherry's udder was quite deflated. Afterbirth was in the pen and Sherry's ligs were coming back already and her cervic was tightening. I bounced and didn't feel any more and she was drinking and eating happily and licking her kid. She still looks preggo, but I think she just has a big, floppy and loose abdomen from being a bit older and probably from having quads so often. I was surprised she gave me a single.

BUT, its a beautiful doeling! Exactly what I wanted in a doeling. A little bummed she didn't have a buckling as well, but I certainly am not complaining. I will have to get new conformation photos of her. The ones I took yesterday afternoon show somewhat posty legs, so they aren't flattering. Lol.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice... :thumb:  :hi5: 


Wow..she looks preggo still.....she may be bloated ...if you are positive... she is done kidding.... ...try giving her some baking soda.... maybe give her probiotic paste as well...and see if it helps her gut....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks like a very cute and healthy girl! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful little girl! She's looks big too...I'm sure that given a day or 2 to recover, Sherry will slim down, belly ligs are the culprit!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, she isn't bloated. Her tummy is very squishy and not tight so no worries there. I do think it is just that she has had so many kids that her stomach is just big and stretched. I mean, she is 7 I think...and has had something like 5 sets of quads according the previous owner. That would sure stretch my tummy permanently. Lol. I've seen does do that though, when looking at kidding histories....have lots of multiples several years in a row then drop to a single, then go back to producing multiples. 

I think next year will be the last year I breed her (depending on if she is 7 or 8, will have to go look when her papers come back from ADGA.) I am excited to hopefully get her bred to an outside buck next fall but I won't say more until I'm more sure its going to happen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good... :wink: 

She looks great for 7... :thumb: 

Yep.. she is stretched for sure... having that many all the time...at least she gave herself a break this time...HeHe... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG SHES SOOOOO CUTE!!!

Congrats


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Isn't she pretty? Congrats!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Baby is gorgeous congrats.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! She is beautiful!!! :wink:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

She is so cute!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

What a BEAUTIFUL BABY GIRL!! WOWWY!! She's gorgeous, SO flashy and photogenic! She looks SO much like our new buckling from Odeon Farm - I mean they could be twins! So cool! Congrats!!

PS. Who's her daddy??


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Her daddy is Little Dipper R Big Spender:










PGCH Shooting Star WS Ransom x ARMCH/CH Castle Rock Rainy Day Fund 2*D

I love the sire and she has his markings.  I'm very happy with little Fae.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Spender is AMAZING!!! Saw him at a couple shows, I love him!

Congrats


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm super excited about Fae. I like Sherry, she is a sweetheart with a lot of strengths and a nice udder. The worst thing about Sherry is her big, clunky head. Man is it ugly! I was crossing my fingers hoping she gave me a doe that took very strongly after Spender and I think I hit the jack pot. Her face is adorable right now, I just hope it stays that way. Lol.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, sherry has that BIG head, most Roc N Ewe goats have a weird head lol but other than that she looks great! Cant believe she only had one kid....

Maybe next time she will give you a bunch! I love little Fae, she does look to have her daddys head, shes gonna be gorgous!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I love, love , love her coloring! And that cute little face! Hope she keeps it for you as she grows up!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ha ha, I knew it was a SPender baby! She's very pretty!!


----------

